# My mouse seems ill?



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Earlier today when i went to check my female mice, Maisie, was behind her house. She had an arched back and was cold, and she was sneezing. So i held her for further inspection and she kept opening her mouth like she was having trouble breathing? (Along with blocked nose sounds) And she is very slow aswell... And i gave them some food (A cucumber and some seeds) And she wasnt eating...But i put her inside her house with some extra bedding and her sister/friend for warmth :L I hope shes ok...But i have no idea what this illness is- Im thinking a cold maybe?

Oh and also one of her eyes is a bit 'mangy' looking- Its been like that for a little while but i just thought it was sleep... For thats what it looks like :L

Her sister/friend is fine though and active


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

sounds like a respority infection maby. One of my girls at the moment is poofed up and hunchhed and making sneezing noises. She has had some baytril (antibiotic for animals) in her water and some ivermectin just to make sure she isnt carrying any parasites. Just waiting now to see how she goes.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree about the URI. Baytril is the route for rats but I wouldn't know the dose for a mouse. When it comes to medicating it's best done under the guidance of a vet. It doesn't sound good. : /


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hmmm...Im not sure we have enough money for the vet :L Where do i buy some of this 'baytril' though? Ive heard of some respority infection being because of the bedding?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

here in the UK baytrill is a prescription only drug so you would need to go to a vet to get it. Not sure if it is in other countries.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

This thread may help
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10557


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

It's prescription only in Canada too. Though I do know of rat owners (*cough* hoarders *cough*) who save any extra from their vet visits when they feel like actually providing vet care and sell it to others. : /

Again not sure about mice, but in rats pine bedding can cause URI's. Shavings in general tend to put them at risk which is why most owners (aware of the issue) choose Carefresh or newspaper pellets or even fleece lining in the cages.


----------

